# Question about Phragmipedium Schroederae



## eteson (May 31, 2013)

Dear forum members, I need some help from the Phrag. guys:

As far as I understand, Phrag. Schroederae is officially defined as the hibrid made crossing caudatum and Sedenii (schlimii X longifolium).

My question is: Do you know which of the species from the "caudatum" complex was used to make this hybrid?

Has someone crossed a wallisii or lindenii with Sedenii? It is morfologically so different?

Thanks a lot!
Eliseo


----------



## eteson (May 31, 2013)

This is the form commonly found in the Colombian collections.
This particular clone is a beast, it grows like weed. unfortunatley it has resulted infertile (as many others Phrag. Schroederae clones).


----------

